# Brief explanation of Covenant Theology.



## Jash Comstock (Mar 31, 2012)

Recently I was asked to briefly and succinctly explain Covenant Theology, but found that I could not without getting too complex. Any suggestions? How would you briefly explain Covenant Theology to someone who hasn't studied it before?


----------



## kodos (Apr 1, 2012)

A good place to start is actually the WCF. Chapter 6.1 gives a pretty good snapshot of the basics of Covenant Theology (here's the MESV):



> WCF 6.1. The distance between God and the creature is so great that, even though rational creatures are responsible to obey him as their Creator, yet they could never experience any enjoyment of him as their blessing and reward except by way of some voluntary condescension on his part, which he has been pleased to express by way of covenant.



It is important to note this fact, that the "distance between God and creature is so great" that God condescends to us by way of covenant in order to establish a relationship with man. 

After that, you could talk about the first Covenant between God and man as a Covenant of Works, in the Garden:



> WCF 6.2. The first covenant made with man was a covenant of works in which life was promised to Adam and, in him, to his posterity, upon condition of perfect and personal obedience.



I think the next thing you may want to discuss is the concept of the Administrations (or Dispensations if you prefer) in the Covenant of Grace, and how the Covenant of Grace consists of the totality of Redemptive History (Genesis 3:15 onward). This will be a huge eye opener for most people, but the area where you will have to spend a lot of time working with them. I'm currently in Week 9 of teaching Covenant Theology, and we're only now in the Mosaic Administration 



> WCF 6.5. In the time of the law, this covenant was administered differently than in the time of the gospel. Under the law, it was administered by promises, prophecies, sacrifices, circumcision, the passover lamb, and other types and ordinances given to the Jewish people, all of which foreshadowed Christ to come. These were, for that time, sufficient and efficacious, through the work of the Spirit, to instruct and build up the elect in their faith in the promised Messiah, by whom they received complete forgiveness of sins and eternal salvation. This covenant administration is called the old testament.



And finally, the New Covenant:


> WCF 6.6. Under the gospel, Christ (the reality) having been revealed, the ordinances by which this covenant is dispensed are the preaching of the Word and the administration of the sacraments of baptism and the Lord's supper. Although these are fewer in number and are administered with more simplicity and less outward glory, yet in them the covenant is set forth in greater fullness, clarity, and spiritual efficacy to all nations, both Jews and Gentiles, and is called the new testament. Therefore, there are not two covenants of grace differing in substance, but only one, under various administrations.



Just a humble suggestion!


----------



## Poimen (Apr 1, 2012)

It is probably not possible to do so succinctly. Even our Lord used much of scripture to explain the idea: _Luke 24:77 "beginning at Moses and all the Prophets, He expounded to them in all the Scriptures the things concerning Himself."_


----------

